
Child obesity ’35-40 percent’ inherited from parents, study finds - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10668.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of:

[http://www.sussex.ac.uk/broadcast/read/39252](http://www.sussex.ac.uk/broadcast/read/39252)

with author credit removed.

